# Label Removal / Labeless Tees



## Shaf (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi

This is my first post, apologies if this has been asked before. I am UK-based and looking to start a t-shirt company. 

I am looking to have neck labels removes from blank tees. Not re-labelled but just simply the Gildan (or whoever) label taken out of the neck.

Do any of you have experience of having this done, and how much did this cost?

Any help and advice would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Shaf


----------



## metalheadmerch (Aug 12, 2010)

Why don't you consider starting with your own bespoke apparel custom made, instead of tag removing from a standard T-shirt brand?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

TSC sub contracts this to a company in SoCal, last time it was $0.25 per unit. We had them do a hue run of 7,000 for us since it was just easier and allowed us not to hassle with it. Also Imprints Wholesale offers the service.


----------



## Made in Britain (Apr 9, 2013)

custom making your garments will be more expensive than buying a gildan tee, plus their are no minimums on gildans, unlike bespoke manufacturing. 
try H&B Clothing - Re-Labelling for your t-shirt re-labeling, they can remove labels and replace with new ones. 
But they dont manufacture labels, so try Elite Labels - Elite Labels


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have access to Gildan G 800? They are tagless.


----------

